# Help! Turning Printed Photos Digital



## kiki12 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi, (not sure if in the wrong section)

Is it possible to take a regular picture of a picture so you can get a digital copy of the photo if you don't have one. And then edit the digital copy to make it look like a real photo or close to one that can be reprinted? Also remove watermarks?


I'm in a dilemma and not really great at photoshop. I have some graduation photos that my parents love but wont want to buy because its really expensive and the company we went with turned out to not wanting to sell single photos as opposed to packaged.... My family wanted to send 2 photos to distant relatives as a commemorative thing but now they can't. And there will be no official graduation pictures to mark my journey. I think this is just wrong and feel guilty. 

If someone can help me find out or be able to help me with this process (if even possible) that would be great! Otherwise its too bad...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 18, 2015)

The thing is, you're talking about taking or using someone's copyrighted photos, presumably without the photographer's permission or knowledge. The reason the photographer charges for packages is to get paid for his/her work, for all the time and practice and expertise and equipment that goes into taking professional photos.

So maybe a better option would be to think about another way to get a photo commemorating your graduation accomplishment. Is there anyplace you might be able to find a student photographer? maybe thru a community art center or camera club. Or any photographers in your area that offer smaller more economical packages? Or maybe something done in trade - photographers starting out will sometimes do TFP (traditionally Trade For Print) meaning the photographer would ask you to sign a release so he/she could use the photo(s) in a portfolio and you'd get a couple of prints or digital copies (just read carefully anything you're asked to sign).


----------



## kiki12 (Jun 18, 2015)

I have tried looking around for a better priced photographer but no one who has the supplies for graduation photos that I can find yet. Unless it's possible to do something likephotoshop an outfit on? Haven't tried a tfp. That is interesting to hear. I will look into that option. Thank you so much


----------



## mostlysunny (Jun 24, 2015)

*Maybe you could contact the photographer and ask for a discount if you accept the picture with their watermark on it.  That way people know who took the picture, and they may hire the photographer.*


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 3, 2015)

kiki12 said:


> Hi, (not sure if in the wrong section)
> 
> Is it possible to take a regular picture of a picture so you can get a digital copy of the photo if you don't have one. And then edit the digital copy to make it look like a real photo or close to one that can be reprinted? Also remove watermarks?
> 
> ...



im afraid the only viable solution, if noone else took photographs at the graduation, is to either buy photos from the photographer that _*did*_ get pictures, or find another photographer to do some staged shots somewhere with  you in the cap and gown. 

Removing a watermark from someone elses work violates the photographers copyright, and is illegal under most countries copyright laws. Most photographers are very protective of their work so you will not likely find anyone here willing to help remove another photographers watermark. 

your best bet, I think, would be to find a local photographer that meets your budget and find a nice location where they can take some pictures of you in the cap and gown. If you take this option, make sure you get a print release in writing from the photographer, as well as rights to social media posting if you wish to post them on facebook, twitter, or wherever online.


----------



## KmH (Jul 3, 2015)

Here in the US statutory fines the federal court is allowed to levy range from $200 to $150,000 - per infringed image.
See: § 504. Remedies for infringement: Damages and profits


----------



## Buckster (Jul 3, 2015)

How ironic.  In a thread that focuses on the ethics of using others' copyrighted photos without their permission, a post that brings that subject into sharp focus with actual quotes from a staff member must be deleted to keep others from seeing it.

I suppose this one's a goner too.  I guess ethics is only for TPF's non-staff members.


----------



## Dave442 (Jul 3, 2015)

You could sit in a chair next to the graduation photos and have someone take your picture. That would fall under Fair Use in most cases.


----------



## Dave442 (Jul 3, 2015)

As for a new shot and photoshopping in the graduation attire, no problem, our local photographer that does passport shots often puts a suit and tie on the person in Photoshop.


----------



## ffarl (Jul 6, 2015)

@Buckster ,  I'm not sure what it is that's got you so worked up, but I'm finding your penchant for taking things out of context and using them to harass my moderator less than hilarious this Monday morning.

   You're entitled to your opinion.  If you had stated it respectfully, the post would still be visible.  

   We get it; you're clever.  Start a blog or something.


----------



## Buckster (Jul 6, 2015)

ffarl said:


> @Buckster ,  I'm not sure what it is that's got you so worked up,


I'm actually pretty surprised that your moderator didn't tell you exactly what's got me "so worked up", as they're all quite aware of the circumstances, I'm sure.



ffarl said:


> but I'm finding your penchant for taking things out of context and using them to harass my moderator less than hilarious this Monday morning.


Noting truthfully that TPF staff members in the course of their duties representing this forum, its owners, the members, and the photographer community in general have made statements that I directly quoted that reflect a policy that members' copyrights don't matter enough to step in when another member says outright that they are violating those copyrights isn't taking things out of context.

It is actually putting things IN context to note such a thing in a thread such as this one, where the subject and those statements made by TPF staff members directly addressing copyright violations are entirely relevant.



ffarl said:


> You're entitled to your opinion.


Awesome!  My opinion is that if your moderators' own quoted words are now considered "harassment" because they can't stand to see their own reflection in them, maybe they shouldn't have made those statements in the first place.  It is also my opinion that they should get a better grasp of copyright law, as well as the ethics and morality issues associated with it, particularly from the point of view of the photographers who come here.  You can readily see those points of view in the posts in this thread - Points of view that are in opposition to the aforementioned quoted statements from your staff.



ffarl said:


> If you had stated it respectfully, the post would still be visible.


Feel free to discuss exactly what in my deleted post you found disrespectful.  I assume you DID read it, to make such a statement.


----------



## ffarl (Jul 6, 2015)

Since you're so intent on carrying this as far as it will go, I'll indulge you one last time.

   Our moderators comments were simply meant to convey that a certain activity happens frequently, which it does.  There's nothing in his statements to indicate that he or anyone on our staff condones such behavior.  The harassment I speak of is apparent in the fact that you clearly understand our language in it's written form, so you must know all of this, yet you're willfully ignoring it to stir up...something. 

   So now you've stated your opinion and here it will sit.  It has been recorded and your legacy is secure. Myself, the staff, and what looks like every other member on TPF that has read this thread seem to understand our moderator's intended meaning.  I hope that you will continue to participate in our forum and that your disdain for our moderation is limited to this one particular torch you carry.  If it isn't, I suggest you find someplace where the moderation is more to your liking. 

    I am comfortable with our staff's words, actions and grasp of copyright law, so as their admin your disagreement is now directly with me.  As such, please handle it via PM if you are still not satisfied.  You are already way over the line as far as Terms of Service violations go.  Surely you read those with the attention to detail you give United States copyright law. 

    I'll consider another public post on this subject confirmation that you're more interested in grandstanding than correcting an issue you are passionate about.


----------

